# Is the Logan 200 a good lathe?



## BigKen

Hey guys,

   Anyone know much about the Logan 200? Wondering if it is a good machine. Any advice is appreciated.

~BK


----------



## burtonbr

I'm no expert, but I think a logan 200 is a very good lathe, if it fits the size and features you need. I recently bought a 1945-6 200 that has a 820 QCGB and I was amazed at how little wear it has after all this time and how accurate it will turn. parts are available and they seem very easy to repair and restore, there are some great threads here of members restoring Logan's back to like new that show a lot about logan lathes.
mines no beauty yet, but if you want to come check it out you welcome to, seems your only about an hr away.


----------



## Dave Smith

BK--I am one proud owner of a logan 200 lathe--I think they are a very good lathe as long as you get all the gears needed for threading and a good three jaw chuck---anyway I like mine---Dave


----------



## Terrywerm

The Logan 200 lathes are good, and they are common as well. For their size, age, and the money, they are a great value in my opinion. Yes, they do have some weak points, but not really any worse than any other lathe. As was already mentioned, if you can find one in good shape that has a full set of change gears, you will not be disappointed. Some folks prefer a quick change gear box instead of change gears, and for convenience I must agree, but change gears do give you the advantage of being able to turn some oddball threads if the need should arise. That may not happen very often, but you might be surprised at how often it does!


----------



## BigKen

burtonbr said:


> I'm no expert, but I think a logan 200 is a very good lathe, if it fits the size and features you need. I recently bought a 1945-6 200 that has a 820 QCGB and I was amazed at how little wear it has after all this time and how accurate it will turn. parts are available and they seem very easy to repair and restore, there are some great threads here of members restoring Logan's back to like new that show a lot about logan lathes.
> mines no beauty yet, but if you want to come check it out you welcome to, seems your only about an hr away.



Thanks for the info and the offer!)


----------



## BigKen

Dave Smith said:


> BK--I am one proud owner of a logan 200 lathe--I think they are a very good lathe as long as you get all the gears needed for threading and a good three jaw chuck---anyway I like mine---Dave



Thanks Dave.



terrywerm said:


> The Logan 200 lathes are good, and they are common as well. For their size, age, and the money, they are a great value in my opinion. Yes, they do have some weak points, but not really any worse than any other lathe. As was already mentioned, if you can find one in good shape that has a full set of change gears, you will not be disappointed. Some folks prefer a quick change gear box instead of change gears, and for convenience I must agree, but change gears do give you the advantage of being able to turn some oddball threads if the need should arise. That may not happen very often, but you might be surprised at how often it does!



The one I am looking at was just totally restored according to the owner and looks to include quite a bit of tooling. I asked the owner if it has the change gears and a steady rest, but have not heard back yet. He is asking about $1500 for it. Here is some of what he has to say about it. 
"This is a very nice 10" Logan Metal Lathe, 12 speed. Very slow turning to very fast turning. This is a plug and play operation with a fresh rebuild and plenty of tooling.. I have converted this Lathe from industrial 3 phase to 110V. The reversible electric motor is new, both belts are new & all bearings have been replaced as well. I put about 60 hours into this project and the efforts have paid off. This is a very snug machine with minimal backlash and holds tight tolerances. This tool was originally designed for light duty industrial use such as a tool room lathe and not to be confused with a hobby Lathe. Given the quality rebuild of this machine, it now supersedes original factory specifications. All fasteners have been removed and replaced with stainless steel allen bolts and properly corresponding washers, as needed.This Lathe features a Morse Taper#2 Tailstock and a great collection of Morse Taper Drill Bits, Chucks and other tooling. The Headstock is #3 Morse Taper with tools to fit, including a three and a four jaw chuck shown in the photos.This is a great tool in great shape. Also notice the set of Eveready Boring Bars in the wooden box, very nice addition to any lathe. Well over a thousand dollars in premium quality tooling."

What would you guys offer? Thanks again for the info and advice.
~BK


----------



## Terrywerm

Depending on the tooling available, and if it is as good as the seller says it is, I would say that his $1500 asking price is right in the ball park. Complete set of change gears is a must, I see this one has both 3 and 4 jaw chucks, which is a big plus. A faceplate and some drive dogs are good to have too. If it happens to have a set of 3AT collets with it, they are very handy to have, especially for small work. I use my collets quite often.

This lathe also benefits greatly from a quick change tool post, which gives it greater rigidity than a lantern tool post. If it has a steady rest or a follow rest, they would be good to have, although I use my steady rest far more than my follow rest. A tailstock drill chuck and a ball bearing  live center would be good to have too.

In my opinion, it is too bad that he didn't leave it set up with the three phase motor, as you could then put a VFD on it and have full variable speed, plus soft starts and stops, which are great when working in reverse to keep the chuck from spinning off on you.


----------



## Bhouin

If the size fits your needs then yes the Logan 200 is a good lathe.  I have one and have no intention of parting with it.  Mine is a 1942 model that I have added a DRO to.  It came with a QCTP, full gears, tooling.  I use it quite a bit and it is a perfect size for my needs.


----------

